

The War on Sitting - denzil_correa
http://time.com/sitting/

======
CmonDev
Searched for "varicose veins" \- 0 results. I guess they have no clue. Please
check your genetic predispositions before standing for long periods of time.

Also: "my fiancé was the first to notice that my buns had gotten firmer" \- I
think this requires an independent third-party check.

------
pan69
Is this an infomercial for standing desks?

~~~
ASneakyFox
It basically says people who sit more get more cancer. Everything else is just
droning on and on. Must be a slow news day.

